# FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW



## mefotija (20. April 2005)

Moin liebe Gemeinde.

Mich würde interessieren, wo Ihr Eure Fliegen wedelt im Köln-Bonner Raum (Fahrzeit nicht mehr als ca 1,5 stdn.). Hab selbst schon in Rhein, Ahr, Sieg, Sülz gefischt. Ahr (Oberlauf) war sehr schön, aber eher ein Bach, Sülz dito. Obere Sieg (Herchen aufwärts) gefällt mir auch sehr gut, viel Platz zum Werfen, allerdings Salmoniden eher die Ausnahme. Rhein...naja, nicht so mein Ding.
Mich juckts kräftig in den Fingern, kenne aber keine wirklich guten Reviere. Gutes Revier für mich will heißen: kein kleines Bächlein, sondern schon bisschen breiter, ab und zu auch mal die Chance auf eine schöne Forelle, angenehme Umgebung.
Zuviel verlangt?#c 
Würde mich auch über Infos zu stehenden Gewässern freuen. Habe z.B. früher öfters an der Steinbachtalsperre bei Euskirchen geangelt, allerdings nicht mit Fliege. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen?
Wenn Ihr einen "schönen" Forellenpuff in der Umgebung kennt, würd ich mir den evt. auch mal anschauen.
1000 Dank für Eure Infos im voraus#6 
Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## mefotija (22. April 2005)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

schade...hat keiner einen tipp??? scheint euch nicht anders zu gehen als mir...:c 
nun denn, ich geb die hoffnung nicht auf. vielleicht weiss ja doch noch jemand was
viele grüße#h


----------



## Schwede 11 (22. April 2005)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Moin
Das mit den Revieren ist so eine sache! #c 
Alle die Ich so kenne hast du schon genannt!!
Eifel schon versucht!
In der Sieg hat jetzt der Besatz begonnen!
Da ich auch das gleiche Problem hatte wie du, habe ich mir einen Verein gesucht!Drei Gewässer zur auswahl und alle top!Fahrzeit von Köln unter 30 Minuten!Da kann mann mal eben zum angeln Fahren!

mfg Timo


----------



## Laksos (22. April 2005)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Bin kein Fliegenfischer, aber google mach nach der Rur (ohne h), und Monschau. Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas.

Oder die Erft? Aber die wird dir wieder zu schmal sein.


----------



## Mumpitz (23. April 2005)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Wenn es etwas weiter sein darf und schöne Landschaft Dein Ding ist, dann kommen wohl auch Prüm und Kyll in Frage. Die Rur Richtung Holland (wohlgemerkt noch auf deutscher Seite) hat auch ihre schönen Ecken, ist aber längst nicht so verträumt und verführerisch wie die erstgenannten. Auch das Gebiet des Niederrheins bietet ein paar schöne Ausblicke. Die Lippe beschert einem auch ein abwechslungsreiches Landschaftsbild, kann aber natürlich nicht mit Prüm und Kyll konkurieren, was die verträumte Natur dort in der Eifel angeht.
Einfach mal danach googeln:

Prüm Fliegenfischen OR Flyfishing
Kyll Fliegenfischen OR Flyfishing
Rur Fliegenfischen OR Flyfishing
Niederrhein Fliegenfischen OR Flyfishing

Da findest Du schon unter den ersten Einträgen zahlreiche gut bebilderte Informationen von Vereinen und Einzelpersonen über Strecken, Erlaubnisscheine und die Bilder bieten auch einen guten Eindruck, was man sich erhoffen darf.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## mefotija (25. April 2005)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

hey allesamt
1000dank erstmal euch dreien für die infos. haben mir weitergeholfen, werde wohl die kyll mal antesten, habe strecke gefunden, wo man nicht direkt übernachtungen nachweisen muss. und rur hört sich auch ganz gut an. ist auch wohl am nächsten...düren und so...
am so fahr ich erstmal an die steinbach. bei dem wasser, was grad mal wieder vom himmel fällt, ist am we wohl nix mit flußfischen.

@schwede 11: hört sich interessant an mit den 3 gewässern. verein ist immer so ne sache, aber wenn man dafür anständige reviere bekommt ist das ok. bin an der oberen sieg auch "mitglied" und darf nun für schlappe 60 eus das ganze jahr fischen...traumhafte strecken, fischbestand eher mittelmäßig. aber immer gut zum werfen und ausspannen. wenn du bock hast, schick mir doch mal ne pn mit näheren infos wg verein und welche gewässer und so. quasi von kölsche jong zu kölsche jung.
:m 
also viele grüße und bis bald
daniel


----------



## Ovo (15. April 2013)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

TIP  Fliegenfischen im Bröltal bei Hennef ; die Bröl ist nur 30 min von Köln oder Bonn  http://www.fsv-broel.de/


----------



## Ulli3D (15. April 2013)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Und in Millerscheid darfst Du auch mit der Fliege wedeln .

Millerscheid


----------



## Maquard (26. April 2013)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Also ich selbst Fische ab diesem Jahr 2 Los nummern von der Erft bei Erftstadt.

An sich ein sehr schönes Revier, der Flutkanal selbst ist teils auch was breiter (6m), allerdings halt meisst Schnurgerade.

Die Kleine Erft (die teile die ich auch befischen darf) haben mehr "Bach Charakter", und es hat schon was von Indianer Angeln 

Salomiden gibts dort, das auch nicht wenig! 

Hier mal paar Impressionen:

https://picasaweb.google.com/Lesandiron/Angelrevier

Allerdings gibt es soweit ich weiß nur Jahreskarten und keine Tageskarten.


----------



## Stefan72 (28. April 2013)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Hallo Daniel,

hast Du mal die Lenne ins Auge gefasst? Müsste entfernungsmäßig so gerade eben noch in Ordnung sein. Ist mir zu weit, war deshalb noch nie da, höre aber nur Gutes von der Lenne. Außerdem gibt es wohl Tageskarten zu moderaten Preisen.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## januschka (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Hallo,

ich wäre auch an Möglichkeiten zum Fliegenfischen interessiert.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas zur Dhünn, Sülz und Wupper sagen? (oder alternativen) Wie sieht es mit Gastangelkarten aus?
An der Agger scheint das ja bis auf die Looper- Stausee- Geschichte eher keine Thema zu sein.

Danke Euch.


----------



## Criss81 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Hey,

für die Rur ist es teils nur schwer an Tageskarten etc. zu kommen, zumindest für die Teile Düren/Jülich. Für Jülich kann ich eine Gastkarte besorgen, wenns es mal in den Finger juckt.  

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Lommel (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Hi,

kann ich einiges zu sagen. Eine sehr gute Strecke hast du an der Rur von Heimbach bis Blens unterteilt in 2 Strecken. Tageskarten bekommst du bei der Fischreigenossenschaft Heimbach (Kosten 50,00 EUR Tageskarte). Landschaftlich sehr schön, fangtechnisch hervoragend. Weiterer Tageskartenabschnitt hast du auch an der oberen Rur, Strecke Monschau (mitten im Stadtgebiet, nicht so prickelnd).
Günstig und gut gehts an der Kyll weiter. Strecke (www.eifelfischer.de) Tageskarte hier 15,00 EUR und die sind gut angelegt. Fangtechnisch schwieriger, aber landschaftlich sehr schön.
Die Sülz besitzt ebenfalls eine Tageskartenstrecke, die ich nicht kenne. An der oberen Sülz kann man bei dem Forellenzüchter in Kürten (ich meine Rameil heisst der) eine Jahreskarte für 500,00 Euro erwerben. Ich habe schon dort gefischt, es ist ok, allerdings merkt man doch die Besatzmassnahmen. In einigen Pools stapeln sich die Forellen, während in manchen anscheinend kein einziger Fisch steht. Ist Geschmacksache, landschaftlich aber auch hier super.

Weitere Strecken habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, fische aber in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr so häufig mit der Fliege.

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## januschka (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten.
Sehr brauchbare Informationen. Prima.
Das mit der Kyll werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, da es recht unkompliziert und dazu noch recht erschwinglich erscheint.

Auf das Angebot würde ich sehr gerne zurückkommen.



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> für die Rur ist es teils nur schwer an Tageskarten etc. zu kommen, zumindest für die Teile Düren/Jülich. Für Jülich kann ich eine Gastkarte besorgen, wenns es mal in den Finger juckt.
> 
> ...



Es juckt eher der ganze Arm. 
hier im Kölner Raum wird man nicht gerade verwöhnt, was Gewässer angeht in denen man mit der Fliege angeln kann.
(und was dazu noch bezahlbar ist)
Da ich diese Form der Angelei doch in letzter Zeit stark vernachlässigt habe, würde ich diese gern mal wieder in Angriff nehmen. Würde mich freuen.
Beste Grüße jan


----------



## raptorx (13. August 2013)

*AW: FliFi-Reviere Köln-Bonn-NRW*

halo zusammen,

ich war am Wochenende an der Ahr bei Dernau fischen. Es war Traumhaft, die Tageskarte kostet 18 € und gibt es an der Esso Tankstelle in Dernau. 
Der Abschnitt ist 2km lang und der Fischbestand ist gut.

Schöne Döbel, Bachforellen und in Ausnahmen fängt man auch die ein oder andere Regenbogenforelle.

Meiner Meinung nach einen Trip Wert.

Gruß David


----------

